# Rooted Jeans.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sourced jeans.....a different marketing approach.

I usually buy my jeans at Bass Pro on Black Friday after Thanksgiving. I get there at 6 am as they have all of their jeans at $10 per pair. They are the Red Head brand but they are just about like all the rest.....good enough to farm and knock around in for me. They have every size and every type of fitted jean. For less than the cost of one pair of these "sourced jeans"($100), I can buy 6-8 pair and be set for an entire year.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/wranglers-rooted-collection-uses-100-sustainable-locally-sourced-cotton


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

SMH

Feel good marketing for the yuppies,do they still call them yuppies?All the yuppies become Libtards?

I was forced to buy a pair of the high priced jeans for a wedding.IIRC they were $65.I squealed a bit but it was better then renting a tux at least I have a pair of dress jeans for good that are not grease stained.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It doesn't matter if I buy a Walmart brand redhead or Carhartt's they never seem to last me more than two or three months per pair


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought a pair of Cinch jeans a few years ago for dress. I like them a lot but I do believe they put in some material that has made them shrink in the waist over the years.i paid $60 and about soiled them jeans...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Most of my work jean come from thrift stores $2 to $6 a pair. I’m not proud just practical.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I found some at Menards for 11.99.cheap and last as long as they don't snag anything, just like any other jeans. $100, yeah right, I'm a tight wad and proud of it.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

For work pants, I get the comfort flex CE Schmidt canvas pants at TSC. They're less than $30/pair and about the most comfortable pair of work pants you'll wear. I wear them every day to work in and they wear well.

For normal jeans I just get the JC Penney house brand. They have a style that has spandex mixed in with the denim (like the CE Schmidt pants above) and it makes them a little more stretchy than straight denim, which makes them much more comfortable. They have a 'broke in feel' when you first put them on instead of feeling really stiff.

I only buy jeans every few years, and I don't like paying more than $35 for a pair, but that's just me.


----------

